# Photo Shoot, New Camera, New Pix And New Vids



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought a Kodak Easy Share C743 7.1 Megapixel Camera, I had been using my LG Wave camera phone for pics and vids(It did the job for a while) but I needed more, I’m still playing w/it and getting used to the functions, I washed and cleaned up my 4Runner today (Max will get done tomorrow, pending the weather) so I decided to try it out, I made a small video of my Maxima’s motorized amp rack and an install I did yesterday 

Maxima Motorized Amp Rack http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=E902F42FEDBB3EEE

Team LSR Install http://video.cardomain.com/clip.aspx?key=7CD42BCA2FC4BB80

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2677564

Front/Side http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_109_full.jpg

Front









Rear http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_110_full.jpg

Side http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_114_full.jpg

Dash (Still Debating The Dash Kit Idea)
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_104_full.jpg

Sport Pedals/Fire Extinguisher http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_115_full.jpg

Rear Cargo Area http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_111_full.jpg

Team LSR Decal http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_100_full.jpg

Engine Bay









Wheels/Silver Calipers http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_108_full.jpg

My Fo_Sheezy Imitation http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/1/web/2677000-2677999/2677564_101_full.jpg

Back Yard










Photo Shoot Day 2 Maxima’s Turn









Max & Runner









Front/Side









Rear/Side

http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1105_full.jpg
Wheels

Beer Can Clearance
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1121_full.jpg

2 Finger Gap
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1097_full.jpg

Bike Mirrors
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1101_full.jpg

Bike Gas Lid Cover
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1100_full.jpg

KYB AGX Struts/Tein S-Tech Springs/SS Lines
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1098_full.jpg

Second Battery Spare Tire Well
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1099_full.jpg

Full Trunk
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1114_full.jpg

Sub Enclosure
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1116_full.jpg

Dash
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1108_full.jpg

Fold Down Tv
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1113_full.jpg

Front Seats
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_1106_full.jpg

All Pics Can Be Seen Here
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/24211


----------

